
Python Core Development Sprint 2016: 3.6 and beyond - raymondh
http://blog.python.org/2016/09/python-core-development-sprint-2016-36.html
======
raymondh
Hopefully, this will become a recurring annual event where significant
progress gets made on language development.

I don't think we've had a gathering of this many Python core developers for a
full week since the 2006 "need for speed" sprint in Reykjavik.

[https://www.tummy.com/blogs/2006/05/29/wrap-up-of-the-
python...](https://www.tummy.com/blogs/2006/05/29/wrap-up-of-the-python-need-
for-speed-sprint/)

~~~
aaronchall
Bravo!

